# Beko CEG5301x



## fenwick458 (May 9, 2020)

I've got a Beko automatic espresso machine, It was £200 last year which I gather is on the cheaper side of coffee machines.

can't fault it, makes a brilliant cup of coffee (with the right beans) but now and then it seems to drop loads of ground coffee into the bottom of the tray, and the "brewed grounds tray" bit of the machine has a bit of water in it. like it leaks.

sometimes i can empty the grounds and there just 10 or so firm discs that drop into the bin, other times it's full of sludge and I need to wash it under the tap to clean it.

anybody know whats wrong with it?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

fenwick458 said:


> sometimes i can empty the grounds and there just 10 or so firm discs that drop into the bin, other times it's full of sludge and I need to wash it under the tap to clean it.
> anybody know whats wrong with it?


Is it broken? Re sludge, it might be the solenoid valve or equivalent to dry up the coffee pucks is partially blocked and not doing its job properly. Do you use hard water it it? If you do, scale will eventually kill the machine off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fenwick458 (May 9, 2020)

no definitely not hard water, from the lake district out water is pretty good.

Its weird how it's not all the time, most of the time the pucks are solid & dry, and there are no lose grounds that fall past the top of the brewer, but every now and then its both.

I did think it could be to do with how the brewer gets clicked back in to the machine, maybe sometimes it just isn't quite seated right. just thought I'd post up see if anybody else has the same issue


----------



## fenwick458 (May 9, 2020)

and when I say full of sludge, it's not full, just 5-10mm in the bottom of the container that sticks in and has to be rinsed out


----------



## Miles (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi there, mine does this too, seems to be quite variable - but the quality of coffee is always the same (really awesome). Does anybody know how to stop it from doing the self clean when you turn it on or when it switches off? It's really annoying as it fills the drip tray which doesn't have infinite capacity and then overflows.


----------



## Kitey (Jan 15, 2021)

Did anyone find a solution to this. Ours does is consistently. It seems to me that it vents water into the coffee grounds after I've used the steam wand. It's always a mix of grounds and water


----------



## Gaults (Apr 10, 2021)

I have had mine 1 week now and having similar problems. A couple of days ago the machine told me to empty the grounds tray which I tried to do but the brewer was rotated to the right so I could not pull the ground tray out, or the brewer. I turned machine off and on again a few times and the brewer corrected it self, I could then remove the grounds tray to empty. The brewer seems to fill up with dried grounded beans which needs emptying & cleaning every couple of drinks or the coffee grounds will spill into the tray. For some reason the machine will not self clean when turned on or after the 30 min point at rest mode. Do I have a faulty machine?


----------



## fenwick458 (May 9, 2020)

18 months on, It seems to be getting worse. now It won't dispense all the ground beans into the chamber unless I bang on the top of it repeatedly as it's grinding.

My procedure is this:

Press the strong espresso button

repeatedly bang on the top of the machine as it's grinding all the way untill it rotates the brewer forward

and then after I've had a cup I rinse the brewer out (sometimes) just to check it's clean (ish)

I have tried thoroughly cleaning it and drying , and then just pressing the button and leaving it to it, but what happens is this:

it will grind the beans, but only half of the grounds will drop into the brewer.

it'll scatter the rest of the beans randomly on top of the back of the brewer as it's tilted forwards, and onto the tray below

and even back into the brewer after it's returned back to the vertical position

I don't know what could be causing this and I don't really know how to fix it. one idea I had was to rip out the rubber flap?

Oh and the excess water in the grounds tray, I've found that it doesn't like finely ground beans it just leaks back. I always adjust the grind so it stops doing this depending on what beans I have


----------



## stevefi (Sep 13, 2021)

Sorry for hijacking your thread, but this is the only place in the internet that I can find people talking about this machine. I've had mine since March 2020, and it seems to have broken. While trying to get it working, it's found itself trapped in a variety of modes (like, dispensing coffee without a startup or shutdown flush, and getting the brew unit stuck in the forward position) - but, right now, it's stuck in this specific problem...

When you turn the coffe maker on, it goes into startup mode. You hear the insides move around, and it starts to flush the system.

But, it never stops flushing. It just keeps dispensing a steady flow of hot water, until the water runs out. When you refill the water, it goes back to pushing out hot water. If you try to stop it with a short press on the ON/OFF button, it beeps once but doesn't stop with the water. You've got to press it for a few seconds to stop.

All the way through this, the ON/OFF button is the only one lit up. Apart from when the water runs out, when you get a rapid 5 beeps, and the yellow water icon lights up.

Unfortunately I only realised recently that this maker only has a one-year warranty. I didn't realise that I had to register it to increase it to two years. I did email Beko a, "hey, do you have any advice?" message last week, but haven't received any reply.

Has anyone encountered anything like this? As it seems to get trapped performing certain functions, I wonder if it's got itself confused. Is there a factory reset anywhere I can try? Any ideas?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Sounds to me like it needs a jolly good clean. All grinders have retention in that they retain some of the grounds in voids and spaces within the machine, after a while these will fall or jamb up the mechanisms.

Most of us that have separate grinders and espresso machines will clean the grinders regularly by removing the burrs and giving things a good bruch through. Also we regularly clean the machine by backlashing with cleaning powder to remove sticky coffee oils etc.

As previously mentioned de-scaling periodically is a good thing (even if you have a reasonably good water supply, Helps keep everything clean.

You could try doing brew cycles without coffee to flush through.


----------



## Coox (Nov 15, 2021)

Searching on this coffee machine also got me here reading your posts. I do like the machine a lot and using it for 2 years almost now. Coffee grind does get stuck in the tube above the brewer. This needs to be cleaned regularly including the rubber flap. I saw that coffee can almost close the outlet that may cause less coffee to come into the brewer. I now use beans that are medium roasted (less oily) this helps prevent if from sticking to the sides of the forementioned tube with rubber flap. What also makes a huge difference in terms of coffee spraying around is the type of bean. This is interesting to try and see what the difference is. My current medium roasted beans to spray less and preventing a dirty inside all the time. Hope this helps!


----------



## Coox (Nov 15, 2021)

Gaults said:


> I have had mine 1 week now and having similar problems. A couple of days ago the machine told me to empty the grounds tray which I tried to do but the brewer was rotated to the right so I could not pull the ground tray out, or the brewer. I turned machine off and on again a few times and the brewer corrected it self, I could then remove the grounds tray to empty. The brewer seems to fill up with dried grounded beans which needs emptying & cleaning every couple of drinks or the coffee grounds will spill into the tray. For some reason the machine will not self clean when turned on or after the 30 min point at rest mode. Do I have a faulty machine?


 Hi there, when the machine doesn't do the clean cycle at startup and shutdown, you can remove the sidepanel when turned on and hold the power button for at least 5 seconds. This resets the cleaning cycle. Hope this helps.


----------



## Coox (Nov 15, 2021)

fenwick458 said:


> I've got a Beko automatic espresso machine, It was £200 last year which I gather is on the cheaper side of coffee machines.
> 
> can't fault it, makes a brilliant cup of coffee (with the right beans) but now and then it seems to drop loads of ground coffee into the bottom of the tray, and the "brewed grounds tray" bit of the machine has a bit of water in it. like it leaks.
> 
> ...


 In my experience a lack of water when turning the machine off is a cause of getting water in the brewed grounds tray. When the tanknis emptynit pushes water from the machine in this tray and this causes sludge. So an advise would be to fill the water tank in time. Hope this helps.


----------



## Coox (Nov 15, 2021)

Miles said:


> Hi there, mine does this too, seems to be quite variable - but the quality of coffee is always the same (really awesome). Does anybody know how to stop it from doing the self clean when you turn it on or when it switches off? It's really annoying as it fills the drip tray which doesn't have infinite capacity and then overflows.


 I get your point, but cleaning before and after keeps the machine clean (less coffee residu in the hoses). And this in turns helps in keeping it tasty 🙂


----------



## joey (11 mo ago)

Hi there. My Beko CEG5301X has suddenly stoped the selfcleaning when I switch it on or off.

Before it worked automatically without any problem. Even I change the mode to default settings, it doesn't help. has anyone run into the same problem? Thanks...


----------



## Coox (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi there Joey, when the machine doesn't do the clean cycle at startup and shutdown, you can remove the sidepanel when turned on and hold the power button for at least 5 seconds. This resets the cleaning cycle. Hope this helps.


----------



## joey (11 mo ago)

Hi Coox, you're awesome. It helped. We were so desperate. 🙃 Even Beko call service was unable to help us.


----------



## ironside (10 mo ago)

Hopefully someone can help me out - mine seems to be stuck on the hot water icon (no other icons are illuminating). I can "reset" the machine and it pours a very short coffee before going back to a hot water icon only. It means I cant descale or clean the machine properly.


----------



## Ncp (8 mo ago)

Hi all. My machine got stuck with the brewer tilted and some kind of a thick screw device over the coffee grounds container stuck inside it. Pressing the power button for 5 sec with the side panel open does not help. Any ideas? N


----------



## ytt (6 mo ago)

ironside said:


> Hopefully someone can help me out - mine seems to be stuck on the hot water icon (no other icons are illuminating). I can "reset" the machine and it pours a very short coffee before going back to a hot water icon only. It means I cant descale or clean the machine properly.


Hello,
Have you found a solution for your problem ?
I just got a new beko ceg 3192 b and have the same issue, I cannot get it to work at all. 
Only the hot water is on. Whether i put beans or not no other light is on ( not event the sign to say that there are not enough beans)
The warnings signs about the low water, the service door and the missing coffee ground are working fine.

No grinding is happening.
did anyone face the same issue ?

Thanks


----------



## christopherdouglasal (4 mo ago)

Hi did you ever find an answer? I have the same issue...


----------



## Brokencoffeemachine (2 mo ago)

Ncp said:


> Hi all. My machine got stuck with the brewer tilted and some kind of a thick screw device over the coffee grounds container stuck inside it. Pressing the power button for 5 sec with the side panel open does not help. Any ideas? N



Hi, I'm having the same issue. The brewer is tilted and cannot get the drawer back in. Have you managed to fix it by any chance?


----------

